# ragwort in hay what does it look like?



## oln (22 August 2008)

hi i started a bale of hay yesterday and noticed some yellow flowers in it ,i thought the flowers looked suspicously like ragwort but i cant find any leaves that look like ragwort. the hay was first cut late may early june, so not sure it would have been in flower if ragwort anyway. anyone know what ragwort looks like in hay? many many thanks


----------



## basil99 (22 August 2008)

I would look to see if the flowers are attached to a purple coloured stem.


----------



## oln (22 August 2008)

no they aren't jane more browney dark straw colour, but the flowers are SO similar


----------



## kerilli (22 August 2008)

if in doubt, i'd take it out. it looks yellowy-brown. far more dangerous when dried than when fresh, as i'm sure you know.
why not post a pic and ask us all to have a look?


----------



## oln (22 August 2008)

not very good with camera or posting pictures other half says because only on dial up not very easy


----------



## oln (22 August 2008)

trouble is got 150 bales off same farmer and not the only bale with these flowers in


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 August 2008)

I would find someone (contact a livery owner or something) locally who can look at it. If its creeping buttercup farmer will not appreciate the rejection of his hay, but you are right to be cautious, you cant take any risks and farmers do sometimes feed ragworty hay to other types of livestock.

Weve moved to our own place with 30 years worth of untackled ragwort - who knows when I might be able to get a hay crop, this years is being trashed for sure


----------



## brighteyes (23 August 2008)

Get a piece of ragwort and dry it - handle with care!  Does it look/smell the same?  I tried Googling it for an image and there was one which helped a bit when I had a suspicious plant.  Prof Knottenbelt will answer any Q's and analyse any suspect weed for you 

here's his e-mail addy knotty@liv.ac.uk be prepared for a quick reply - this man is unbelieveable!   

And don't feed ANY of it til you know.....

A photo would be good if you can manage it.


----------



## SpruceRI (23 August 2008)

Dead ragwort goes dark brown.  The plant should still have the leaves on and they crinkle up.

If it's not long dead, then the stem is green turning purple near the base and root.


----------



## oln (24 August 2008)

many thanks everyone, think i will get it analysed to make sure, in the mean time horses on haylage. don't think it can be but too much at risk and i cant think of another plant with such similar flowers


----------

